# Another new goat -



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, I was given a real flashy little buckling that was born in June. He is so cute and so tiny! 

Here is the kicker - HE HAS A MULLET!!!!!! along with a little baby beard!

I can not even use the excuse that he is so ugly he is cute - cause he is just ugly! LOL! 

He was given to me for a "stud fee" and I love his colors, so I would like to keep him, but everytime I look at him, I just start laughing hystarically! Is this wrong???

I will take pics of him and post them within the next couple days!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL!! I guess we will have to answer that one when we see the pics  I have seen a few like that though....


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

You had me laughing while reading this! I have seen a few like that, post pics and we can tell ya for sure :wink:


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

;D That sounds so cute, I'm hoping to buy a buckling once we move up to our country property.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Sara - have you received my messages about your kids that are due in Spring '08??

PM me and we can talk about it


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Nope try emailing me ;D [email protected]

or you could try PMing again.


----------



## samall (Oct 7, 2007)

LOL can't wait to see pictures of this guy....I'm betting he's really adorable even if he is funny looking. Then again I tend to think every goat is adorable no matter what they look like. :roll:


----------

